# LCol Edwards - 15 Svc Bn/MCSC



## CSS Type (17 May 2002)

For those that may have known her, LCol Edwards passed away suddenly on 16 May 02.

She will be missed.


----------



## Gunner (19 May 2002)

How did it happen?  

Do you have an obituary link?


----------



## CSS Type (19 May 2002)

Not aware of the causes. Only heard about it through people I know. 

The funeral will be Thursday. Let me know if you want that detail.


----------



## Gunner (19 May 2002)

Plse send details.


----------



## CSS Type (20 May 2002)

Funeral sevice for LCol Gail Edwards will be held at Heinstock‘s Funeral Home - 9810 34 Avenue Edmonton on 23 May at 13:00

Donations in lieu of flowers to your charity of choice or SPCA or MS Society.


----------



## Gunner (20 May 2002)

Thanks, the obituary was in the Edmonton Journal yesterday (Sunday, 19 May 02).


----------



## rceme_rat (20 May 2002)

Very sorry to hear about this.  46 is way too young.


----------

